# Where do you get commissions?



## toepads (May 5, 2021)

Long time artist, first time opening commissions. 

I'm finding it hard to advertise myself, I was curious what websites ya'll find are the best for this? and how you promote yourselves? 

And any other advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2021)

toepads said:


> Long time artist, first time opening commissions.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to advertise myself, I was curious what websites ya'll find are the best for this? and how you promote yourselves?
> 
> And any other advice would be appreciated. Thank you!



There's a section *right here* on this very Forum (for such occasions): https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/art-sales-and-auctions.15/


----------



## toepads (May 5, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> There's a section *right here* on this very Forum (for such occasions): https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/art-sales-and-auctions.15/


Thank you! <3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2021)

toepads said:


> Thank you! <3


You're welcome..... we aim to please here.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 5, 2021)

I have connections


----------



## Saokymo (May 5, 2021)

It’s a matter of time and perseverance. I’m starting to get commissions through the forums here, but you have to be proactive (reaching out to potential clients, bumping threads, etc.) and post consistently to build momentum. I try to update my FA gallery with something daily and crosspost some of the more interesting ones to r/furry to help drive a bit more traffic.

Other options include Twitter, Instagram, Telegram, etc. The base recipe is the same on any platform - post consistently, and try to engage with the community as much as you can. Figure out which community or platform you’re most comfortable with and come up with a regular posting schedule that works for you. I’m not very good at advertising myself, so I’m trying to focus on just a couple key platforms for now as I build better habits & strengthen my portfolio.


----------



## toepads (May 5, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> It’s a matter of time and perseverance. I’m starting to get commissions through the forums here, but you have to be proactive (reaching out to potential clients, bumping threads, etc.) and post consistently to build momentum. I try to update my FA gallery with something daily and crosspost some of the more interesting ones to r/furry to help drive a bit more traffic.
> 
> Other options include Twitter, Instagram, Telegram, etc. The base recipe is the same on any platform - post consistently, and try to engage with the community as much as you can. Figure out which community or platform you’re most comfortable with and come up with a regular posting schedule that works for you. I’m not very good at advertising myself, so I’m trying to focus on just a couple key platforms for now as I build better habits & strengthen my portfolio.


Thank you for the info Saokymo! I've never been good at advertising myself, it's a bit overwhelming when you start to put yourself out there. <3


----------



## Saokymo (May 5, 2021)

toepads said:


> Thank you for the info Saokymo! I've never been good at advertising myself, it's a bit overwhelming when you start to put yourself out there. <3


It really is! But once you get into the flow it starts to get easier.


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2021)

If you aren’t a niche artist a shotgun approach tends to work if you cannot rely on word of mouth / prior customers. If you create digital media and can work while being watched (even if just having only your drawing process watched) a streaming service of some sort (like Twitch or Picarto) tends to be worthwhile to include, especially since you can sort-of exposure yourself just by being a productive member of chats.

By shotgun approach I mean having profiles on sites you feel comfortable joining on which to either directly advertise / upload or even just create a portfolio. See about uploading a basic commission sheet, some basic examples, and make sure to make use of tags. Also try to find times that users browsing the relevant tags tend to be active, and save some art to trickle out over time during those windows.

For this matter, know that certain things will draw more attention than others. Fanart (especially of something currently popular) tends to get more eyes than original content, likewise if you use a service like Twitch don’t be afraid to sell out and do 1-2 quick Minecraft streams (since those seem to basically be enormous beacons for grabbing viewed) and then leapfrog from there to “Oh hey this is predominantly an art channel where I share commission processes, if you want to commission me see [links]”.

Basically you’re trying to tap into pre-existing energy. Have a more established artist you’re friends / on good terms with share that you’re open to commissions. Use tags and site activity trackers (of when people are active, specifically) to your advantage. Make some content of something that’s currently or perpetually “in” as a way to get some initial views. And above all else...

Never under sell yourself or your work! Trades and the occasional gift are one thing, but settle on prices that work for you and don’t be suckered into throwing out piles of free art for “exposure” unless it’s something you genuinely want to do _and _with full understanding that any exposure is far from a sure thing. Most of the time people asking for as much are just predating on artists to get cheap / free art.


----------



## toepads (May 5, 2021)

Attaman said:


> If you aren’t a niche artist a shotgun approach tends to work if you cannot rely on word of mouth / prior customers. If you create digital media and can work while being watched (even if just having only your drawing process watched) a streaming service of some sort (like Twitch or Picarto) tends to be worthwhile to include, especially since you can sort-of exposure yourself just by being a productive member of chats.
> 
> By shotgun approach I mean having profiles on sites you feel comfortable joining on which to either directly advertise / upload or even just create a portfolio. See about uploading a basic commission sheet, some basic examples, and make sure to make use of tags. Also try to find times that users browsing the relevant tags tend to be active, and save some art to trickle out over time during those windows.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of really great info, Attaman ! Thank you for taking the time to post it ❤


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

toepads said:


> Where do you get commissions?​


where humanity tends to wash up.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 10, 2021)

I'm still very much in the starting point myself but have you considered checking out e621.net? At least for furry art, or Hentai-Foundry. I've had a bit of success in garnering clients that way, especially if you integrate into the community with chats and be seen as a person AND an artst, rather than just an artist. =^~^=

Regardless, I think I lot of the upper statements hold a love of merit and I hope you the best on this journey!


----------



## Punji (May 10, 2021)

The Furry Artist Hangout Discord server has been a source of great artists for me personally. Excellent place for advertising just about any kind of furry art commissions.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 11, 2021)

Mostly on Amino, because of it's in-app currency that lets me still pay people but also not work with real money.

As I've explained in the vent thread my parents are concerned about me going (more) into debt at uni so they keep an eye on my monies and I'd rather not come out to them about this whole furry business


----------

